
Qanon Deploys 'Information Warfare' to Influence the 2020 Election - Anon84
https://www.wired.com/story/qanon-deploys-information-warfare-influence-2020-election/
======
h2odragon
So... the problem is they're not being paid to co-ordinate an internet meme
campaign? Mr Bloomberg's efforts are how its supposed to be done?

> “The danger of Qanon is not that they try to blow up a building,” he says.
> “It's that they and others are blowing up our shared reality."

Meaning, people who don't share your reality are intruding on it? "Diverse
viewpoints" is a thing only as long as they don't actually see anything
differently?

~~~
bediger4000
I'd agree more with your points if Qanon (the belief system) was given any
kind of critical thought. The belief system is a tower of lies by any
standard, except that of cult belief. If Qanon (the people) are trying to do
this, they're trying to propagate falsehoods, some of them easily testable,
but because it's a cult, nobody applies any standards of logic or fact-checks
the assertions.

